# PDF-safe expanding foam



## kevster

Hi all
I am looking for some advice on expanding foam in a PDF set-up. Searching other forums there is a post that says they are all safe, but that wasn't a frog forum. I just wnated to check here whether there were some makes to avoid and some that are OK?
Cheers for any advice
Kev


----------



## Morgan Freeman

If you plant on covering it with silicone it shouldn't matter. All expanding foams release all the nasty stuff while they are curing, once dry they're pretty safe. But silicone aswell.


----------



## kevster

Morgan Freeman said:


> If you plant on covering it with silicone it shouldn't matter. All expanding foams release all the nasty stuff while they are curing, once dry they're pretty safe. But silicone aswell.


Coool.....I was planning on creating a fake buttress root with the expanding foam, and then using silicone to stick orchid bark to it for a realistic look:2thumb:...so it sounds like the plan will work
Kev


----------



## kevster

So...would you think that this one is OK?
Everbuild Fix & Fill (Aerosol) Expanding Foam 500ml - Adhesives & Sealants, Fillers, Foam Fillers - Aerosols - For use by Hand
Thanks
Kev


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah should be fine.


Be careful with the amount you put on as it really expands! You'll need to use the whole can at once aswell.


----------



## KJ Exotics

Morgan Freeman said:


> If you plant on covering it with silicone it shouldn't matter. All expanding foams release all the nasty stuff while they are curing, once dry they're pretty safe. But silicone aswell.


Im sorry to say but this is not true. 
Use one that has no fire retardent (As that is the stuff that is bad)
I use Polycell (Polyfilla Expanding Foam) (Make sure it the one you can set fire to lol)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

KJ Exotics said:


> Im sorry to say but this is not true.
> Use one that has no fire retardent (As that is the stuff that is bad)
> I use Polycell (Polyfilla Expanding Foam) (Make sure it the one you can set fire to lol)


I've never seen fire retardent expanding foam :/


----------



## MewPhus

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've never seen fire retardent expanding foam :/


is this stuff good to make a background? and what should i cover it with just to be safe? i heard silicone but i dont know were to get it.:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I always use Aquarium silicone and lots of it.

Ebay is best.


----------



## fatlad69

As long as it has not got any fir retardant it should be fine. Cover it with either epoxy resin or black aquarium silicone. You can get both from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper or eBay for the silicone. Morgan knows a good seller on eBay for silicone. Then cover the silicone with ecco earth, grout or similar.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What's the deal with the fire retardness? Sorry for the bad advice there, have honestly never heard of it.


----------



## fatlad69

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's the deal with the fire retardness? Sorry for the bad advice there, have honestly never heard of it.


Apparantly the chemicals used to make it fire safe can leak out. I suppose it's similar to silicone with anti mould properties.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

fatlad69 said:


> Apparantly the chemicals used to make it fire safe can leak out. I suppose it's similar to silicone with anti mould properties.


Silly chemicals.

Are there any cases where it's been shown that it can harm frogs? I'm not doubting it can, just interested.


----------



## fatlad69

I have not heard of any but not worth taking the chance.


----------



## MewPhus

could i waterproof/cover with yacht varnish?


----------



## fatlad69

Why would you want too? It would surely just look like expanded foam then?


----------



## MewPhus

fatlad69 said:


> Why would you want too? It would surely just look like expanded foam then?


What would it look like if i used anyting else? (I dont get your point) I would paint it with greens and browns, its for a gargoyle gecko. 

HAS ANYONE MADE A VIV WITH EXPANDING STUFF USED? I WOULD LOVE TO SEE A PIC! THANKS!.
Mewphus,


----------



## fatlad69

Now I see what you mean, didn't realise it was for geckos. Most phib keepers cover theirs in ecco earth or orchid bark. When they cover the foam with silicone ecco earth or orchid bark is pressed into the silicone. This is one I am working on. Should have it planted by the end of the week.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah hurry up, jesus.


----------



## fatlad69

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah hurry up, jesus.


Pot&kettle say no more!:lol2:


----------



## kevster

KJ Exotics said:


> Im sorry to say but this is not true.
> Use one that has no fire retardent (As that is the stuff that is bad)
> I use Polycell (Polyfilla Expanding Foam) (Make sure it the one you can set fire to lol)


The data sheet for expanding foam from the site I quoted (http://www.tool-net.co.uk/p-324103/everbuild-fix-and-fill-aerosol-expanding-foam-750ml.html) says that an alternative foam should be used for fire rated joints......and there doesn't seem to be any claim in there that it is fire-retardant....so I presume this means that I should be able to use it?


Another question re: silicone glues. Someone further up metions using black silicone to stick bark or substrates over the foam. Has anyone used clear aquarium silicone? Is it possible to stick enough stuff to it to hide the clear silicone? Just wondered as the clear silicone here (http://www.tool-net.co.uk/p-324033/everflex-aquamate-silicone-aquarium-sealant-clear-310ml.html) is an awful lot cheaper than I've seen it (or black silicone) anywhere else....and I have a big area to cover on a limited budget (I'm using a 700 litre aquarium).
Kev
Kev


----------



## fatlad69

It would be fine to uSe but as to whether it would show through I don't know but suspect it would. Dartfrogs is not too expensive Miscellaneous Price List you can use brown as well.


----------



## KJ Exotics

kevster said:


> Another question re: silicone glues. Someone further up metions using black silicone to stick bark or substrates over the foam. Has anyone used clear aquarium silicone? Is it possible to stick enough stuff to it to hide the clear silicone? Just wondered as the clear silicone here (Everflex AquaMate Silicone Aquarium Sealant - Clear - 310ml - Adhesives & Sealants, Sealants, Specialist Applications) is an awful lot cheaper than I've seen it (or black silicone) anywhere else....and I have a big area to cover on a limited budget (I'm using a 700 litre aquarium).
> Kev


That silicone is EVEN cheaper on ebay :whistling2:


----------



## peterspets

The expanding foam you showed is dear as well, I got a massive 750ml can for £3.50 off my local car boot sale, it was off a tool type stall.May be worth a look on Sunday if you have any boot sales near you.


----------



## LIZARD

Fatlad that tank is gonna look ammmmmazzzing when its planted :2thumb:


----------



## kevster

peterspets said:


> The expanding foam you showed is dear as well, I got a massive 750ml can for £3.50 off my local car boot sale, it was off a tool type stall.May be worth a look on Sunday if you have any boot sales near you.


£4.25 for 750ml isn't what I'd call expensive....and £2.40 for 310ml of silicone is pretty good too....but I may do as you suggested and look on my local tool-stall at the saturday town market anyway :2thumb:

When it comes to coating the set foam with silicone, what do people use to cover the glue for a good look? I've seen someone suggest orchid bark. How long does this last? I was wondering about using a vermiculite or sand if the bark will eventually rot off.
Kev


----------

